# Who's better: Marbury or Steve Francis???



## junh (May 23, 2003)

Aside from Jason Kidd, 'Starbury' and 'the Franchise' are considered 2 of the best point guards in the NBA and they're both in the same 'shoot-first-pass-second' player mold. Who do you think is better?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I prefer Marbury, but I dont think Francis is considered a top PG. I think Baron Davis is generally thought of as the next best PG after Kidd and Marbury. I wouldnt be surprised if a ton of people would take Bibby or Nash over Francis (I would myself)


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

Marbury far and away.


Francis really isn't fit for the PG position.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I would take both Bibby and Nash over Steve Francis. And Tony Parker too. And Marbury.

I've been impressed with Steve Francis in the last couple of games, but even at his best, he's still Steve Francis... He gives with one hand and takes away with the other.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Marbury. He's actually a true PG and could probably play the SG role just as well if he wanted to.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Francis has very good talent, but he's not a PG. He can penetrate just as well as Marbury, but his ability (or lack of) to create for other teammates is the difference IMO.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Francis is a poor man's Stephon Marbury.

Marbury basically is better at everything except rebounding.

How Francis gets in the allstar game year after year is beyond me. I am just hoping TMac comes to the West so the starting guards will be Kobe and TMac giving Francis little chances to make the allstar team again.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I love them both and I think Stevie's work ethic has been reflected by the fact that he is getting a lot of assists and he's been learning fast about the art of being a play-make....it's true that he's naturally more of a shooting guard but I love the way he plays...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, I don't think they're really that comparable.

Marbury is a true, scoring point guard. A point guard with game-breaking offensive skills.

Francis is an undersized shooting guard with some passing ability. If he had a bit more size, his more natural position would probably be shooting guard.

Marbury comparables are Gary Payton and Isaiah Thomas: real point guards who could score like a first option.

Francis comparables are Allen Iverson and Damon Stoudamire. All three are guys who do have some passing ability but who *should* play shooting guard; Stoudamire and Francis are held back due to size. Iverson was moved to shooting guard anyway, where his lack of size *has* hurt him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Francis is a very poor man's Iverson. Iverson at least knows what he's doing out on the court. He can actually play point guard and be a point guard like Marbury. Francis is just clueless.

I would take Mark Jackson over Francis at point guard right now.

I like my idea of trading Francis for Al Harrington. Francis could be a 6th man on indy. just come in and be instant offense off the bench.

I'm sure Don Nelson could probably find a use for Francis. Play him with Nash in the backcourt or something.

I don't really know what Francis' problem is. He does some truly dumb things out on the court. It blows my mind some of the mistakes he will make.

Really he's the Ricky Davis of Point guards.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll take Marbury, but as long a Francis is in the west and keeps dunking on people he will continue to start the allstar game


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Personally I'd like to see the Franchise in a role similar to AI's where he isn't asked to run the team but do what he does best.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I like my idea of trading Francis for Al Harrington. Francis could be a 6th man on indy. just come in and be instant offense off the bench.


I don't... Jim Jackson is our most consistent player and Gumby feels very uncomfortable when he isn't on the court (averages 40 mpg). Al Harrington isn't much of an upgrade over Mo Taylor and will be battling for minutes with Cato, Taylor, Jackson and Weatherspoon. Not only that, but the Rockets will have a glaring hole at the 1 spot with no Stevie.

And the reason Francis can't become a full time SG is because he can't shoot the ball. That's the biggest difference between Iverson playing the 2 and Francis playing the 2.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

it's funny how these polls change over the years. i remember polls like this but 2 years ago, and francis would win overwhelmingly over marbury. dirk would even win over garnett (outplaying him in the playoffs). webber was arguably top 5, duncan was below shaq & kobe. funny how things change, and sometimes why.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

are you sure about that franchise? Iverson is a career 42% shooter and 31% fron 3, Francis is 43% and 34% from 3 so to say steve can't shoot and allen can is not really fair


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Marbury dominating...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chalie Boy</b>!
> are you sure about that franchise? Iverson is a career 42% shooter and 31% fron 3, Francis is 43% and 34% from 3 so to say steve can't shoot and allen can is not really fair


I don't think you can really go by statistics, many of Iverson's shots are the most off-balance and difficult shots you see a player his size taking. He doesn't have much help offense so you see him jack up alot of shots. But he isn't the type to miss a wide open shot, and his quickness as well as his ability to control the ball give him an edge against most other SG's.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think you can really go by statistics, many of Iverson's shots are the most off-balance and difficult shots you see a player his size taking. He doesn't have much help offense so you see him jack up alot of shots. But he isn't the type to miss a wide open shot, and his quickness as well as his ability to control the ball give him an edge against most other SG's.


I guess I don't need to respond after all...


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I would give Stevie more time adjusting to the fact that he's not the 1st option anymore. I personally feel that he's had a sub-par season this year due to his adjustment. You could see that in his earlier seasons, even when he was the main scoring option, he was actually averaging more assists than he is now.

He's struggling with his new role.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I will take Francis

Marbury can't win a playoff series and only has a few playoff wins to his name in his 8 seasons. I know Francis only has 1 playoff win, but he has not been in the league as long and has been on some bad teams in the loaded West. 

I love Francis for the fact that is not afraid of anything on the court. He will attempt to pin just about anything, he sticks up for his teammates and plays with a lot of passion. He is one of the only players in the league that I have seen jump in front of a Shaq stuff down, and he blocked it. 

Marbury is a great offensive talent but easily drifts off at important times. Both are strong pg's and both are very good at attacking the basket when they want, Marbury is smoother. 

Francis gets him on the boards and has more athletic ability.

I think once Francis matures and learns a little more about the NBA, he will be very good.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Marbury is like ten times better


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Steph is better


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I will take Francis
> 
> Marbury can't win a playoff series and only has a few playoff wins to his name in his 8 seasons.


Whereas Francis...



> I know Francis only has 1 playoff win, but he has not been in the league as long and has been on some bad teams in the loaded West.


Oh right. And Marbury has been on really talented teams? His best team, last year's Suns, ran up against the eventual champion Spurs and he still won two games, which is as many as LA and NJ took from the Spurs.

Marbury has never been on a favourite.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Whereas Francis...
> ...



Take a look at who was on Marburys team in NJ. They were pretty loaded. Marbury has played 3 more years, and Francis isnt far off.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

give me b. diddy


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at who was on Marburys team in NJ. They were pretty loaded.


Sure, if you count having players like Kendall Gill, Chris Gatling and Jayson Williams "loaded." And they caught the Jordan/Pippen Bulls in the first round, one of the greatest teams of all-time.

Actually, not being a Nets fan, I'm not sure if that was a Marbury Nets team. But I don't recall more "loaded" teams after that. Remove Gatling, add a disappointing KVH.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Give me Arenas for the future.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Give me Arenas for the future.


Gimme Paker for the present.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure, if you count having players like Kendall Gill, Chris Gatling and Jayson Williams "loaded." And they caught the Jordan/Pippen Bulls in the first round, one of the greatest teams of all-time.
> ...



Marbury never took the Nets to the playoffs. Too busy steering them into the ground.


----------



## overrrated (Mar 2, 2004)

Early in the season, Baron Davis easily looked the best out of all of the newer generation.
As of now, it's all a matter of opinion.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Marbury, he can drop points just like Francis but I think his basketball IQ is higher. Francis has a bad shot selection and throws the ball away too much, not to mention his bad attitude.


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Gimme Paker for the present.


Gimme Magic for the past. 





Oh wait....


----------

